# Fujikura Rocket Fuel shaft



## stevek1969 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anybody used this shaft yet, its the one in the RBZ Stage 2 driver, at 50g and stiff it felt pretty good, does anyone know if it plays true to flex as i read somewhere that it plays slightly stiffer.?


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 15, 2013)

Seems very light for a stiff


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 16, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Anybody used this shaft yet, its the one in the RBZ Stage 2 driver, at 50g and stiff it felt pretty good, does anyone know if it plays true to flex as i read somewhere that it plays slightly stiffer.?
		
Click to expand...

they run it right up to X with minimal increase in weight - 50 R, 51 S and 53 X and I haven't seen any threads suggesting they are spaggetti (or whathaveyou).


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 16, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			they run it right up to X with minimal increase in weight - 50 R, 51 S and 53 X and I haven't seen any threads suggesting they are spaggetti (or whathaveyou).
		
Click to expand...

Not particular light, the Miyasaki shafts are even lighter at 43g and even 39g ... All are highly regarded.

Not sure the weight is definitive indication of much in terms of stiffness, or target markets.


----------



## MGL (Apr 16, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Seems very light for a stiff
		
Click to expand...

What's weight got to do with flex?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 16, 2013)

This is a Taylor Made, so the shaft comes in different flavours. The base shaft, the Fujkura Fuel seems to be a pretty good shaft, which has elements of Speeder and Motore in it.

The retail version is a made for, so may play softer than normal. The specs are different to the Fuji Fuel of the same weight, with more torque and likely to be higher launching.

The TP version is a real one, so should play true to flex in the sense it will play similar to the Fuji Fuel shaft.

The acid test is always how it plays for you. Find one that gives you good results and it doesn't matter if it is made for, real deal or tour only.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 16, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			Not particular light, the Miyasaki shafts are even lighter at 43g and even 39g ... All are highly regarded.

Not sure the weight is definitive indication of much in terms of stiffness, or target markets.
		
Click to expand...

indeed - I meant to respond to oddsocks post rather than Steve's with this comment to indicate the same thing; clicked on the wrong button!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 16, 2013)

Ethan said:



			The *TP version is a real one*, so should play true to flex in the sense it will *play similar to the Fuji Fuel shaft*.

The acid test is always how it plays for you. Find one that gives you good results and it doesn't matter if it is made for, real deal or tour only.
		
Click to expand...

Er...

The TP will play identically to (not just similar to) the Fuji Fuel - because it IS a Fuji Fuel shaft.

Agree with the 'acid test'!


----------



## Ethan (Apr 16, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Er...

The TP will play identically to (not just similar to) the Fuji Fuel - because it IS a Fuji Fuel shaft.

Agree with the 'acid test'!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that is what I meant. I was thinking ahead to the bigger question 'what does true to flex' mean?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, was looking for a lighter shaft as i'm going that way in all my clubs due to ongoing health problems it just makes thing easier if there lighter


----------

